# need 2009 upc book, used. thanks



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

just joined 360.459.0370 Marcus


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Here you go

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You know we are now into the 2011 code book.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

If you a 4th yr apprentice what happened to the code book you had for class?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Check https://fortress.wa.gov/ga/apps/sbcc/Page.aspx?nid=14 it is downloadable not sure how complete it is, remove the - on the end of the DL so it will open as .pdf.

It is not complete it is only amendments sorry.


Here is the 09 Code online http://apps.leg.wa.gov/WAC/default.aspx?cite=51-56

Then maybe not


----------



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

Ron said:


> If you a 4th yr apprentice what happened to the code book you had for class?


i'm in a apprenticeship. we're not required to do any continuing education because we're in school. if we are to work outside that program we must have 8hrs to renew trainee card.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

abudgetplumb said:


> i'm in a apprenticeship. we're not required to do any continuing education because we're in school. if we are to work outside that program we must have 8hrs to renew trainee card.


Here in Oregon an apprentice is required to have the most recent code book, how can they teach an apprenticeship in class without you having your own copy of it?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Ron said:


> You know we are now into the 2011 code book.


 The Uniform Plumbing Code is revised every three years, which means the next revision isn't due out until 2012.

You're prolly thinking about the 2011 Oregon Plumbing Specialty Code, which is based on the 2009 Uniform Plumbing Code, Ron.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> The Uniform Plumbing Code is revised every three years, which means the next revision isn't due out until 2012.
> 
> You're prolly thinking about the 2011 Oregon Plumbing Specialty Code, which is based on the 2009 Uniform Plumbing Code, Ron.



Thanks you are correct.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

abudgetplumb said:


> just joined 360.459.0370 Marcus


Don't sell yourself short by buying only the code book -- Spend the bucks and buy the code book, the illustrated training manual and the study guide.

Cheapest place to buy all 3 is the University of Washington's online book store.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

abudgetplumb said:


> i'm in a apprenticeship. we're not required to do any continuing education because we're in school. if we are to work outside that program we must have 8hrs to renew trainee card.


 He wasn't talking about Continuing Education classes -- He was talking about the Voc/Tech classes you're taking for your Apprenticeship; Assuming you're enrolled in a course of classes, of course.

It would be very helpful to those of us trying to be helpful if you fleshed out your bio.

Are you taking classes? If so, which program are you enrolled in?

Are the courses Union sponsored?

Are you doing any field work with a shop, Union or otherwise?

Do you have a current Trainee Card?


----------



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

sorry, 1 C.I.T.C 2 no 3 yes C.I.T.C 4 no, not required while in apprenticeship. if i take a job outside of apprenticeship I will need c.e hrs


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

abudgetplumb said:


> sorry, 1 C.I.T.C 2 no 3 yes C.I.T.C 4 no, not required while in apprenticeship. if i take a job outside of apprenticeship I will need c.e hrs


 PM me your snail mail address and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> PM me your snail mail address and I'll see what I can do.


 Your Code book has shipped. Unfortunately, the seller was uncomfortable with shipping it to a third party address.

I'll drop it in the box when I get it.

Otherwise, one of my guys is willing to meet you half way if you're interested in driving to Federal Way to pick it up once it arrives.


----------



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

hey bud, i'm not picky whatever works. wow, again, thank you. i'm sure it will come back on you 10 fold!


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> PM me your snail mail address and I'll see what I can do.


 Suck Up!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

smokinhornsbbq said:


> Suck Up!


*******.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> *******.


 Thanks for the warm PM. Sounds like mr Ebully trying to suck up and you get offended? How many times have you called members on here the same term. Ill say it again Suck up!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

smokinhornsbbq said:


> Thanks for the warm PM. Sounds like mr Ebully trying to suck up and you get offended? How many times have you called members on here the same term. Ill say it again Suck up!


 Say goodnight, Gracie.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Say goodnight, Gracie.


 To the chatroom we go.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Uh-oh, the resident tough guy is making threats again...

Scary stuff! 

Get over yourself, nobody is buying what you're selling...


----------

